# String in char umwandeln



## Serenity (16. Mai 2005)

hi,
Gibt es eine Methode, die ein String in einem Char umwandelt?
Ich habe in der API nachgeschaut und da gibts nur toCharArray(), aber ich brauche kein Array.

Was ich machen will ist folgendes:
Ein String soll eingelesen werden; dieser darf kein Buchstaben enthalten. 

Hier der Code:

```
String eingabe = "ABC";
 String ausgabe = "";
               
boolean checkinput = Character.isLetter(); //brauche ein char
               
       if(checkinput){
          ausgabe +="error!";
            }else {
                   ausgabe +="juhu!";
            }
               
           System.out.println(ausgabe);
```

Und da is.Letter ein Char braucht will ich den String "eingabe" in Char konvertieren.

PS: habe Forumsuche verwendet und nichts passendes gefunden! 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

lg Serenity


----------



## mic_checker (16. Mai 2005)

Denke mal du suchst charAt


----------



## Serenity (16. Mai 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Denke mal du suchst charAt



Aja, vielen Dank!!
Aber etwas anderes kürzeres gibts nicht oder?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2005)

RegEx:

```
string.matches(".*[A-Za-z].*");
```


----------



## Serenity (20. Mai 2005)

Danke hat wunderbar geklappt, nur macht es nicht das genau was ich will.

Eingabe bestehend aus Buchstaben + Ziffern --> true //hier soll aber false rauskommen 
Eingabe bestehen aus Buchstaben ---> true
Eingabe bestehen nur aus Ziffern ---> false

Ich möchte es so haben:
wenn nur Buchstaben eingegeben werden soll er true liefern, sonst false. 


Das was ich eigendlich haben will ist folgendes:
Ein String darf nur aus bestimmten Zeichen bestehen, sollte irgendein anderes Zeichen eingegeben werden, soll er false liefern. 

Zeichen sind: Ziffern, + - * und Klammern 

Kann man das überhaupt damit machen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

lg Serenity


----------



## mic_checker (21. Mai 2005)

Hab doch oben eine Methode gepostet, geh in der Schleife den String durch, überprüfe ob das Zeichen "erlaubt" ist und liefert gegebenfalls false zurück falls nicht.

Dazu kannst du ja mit charAt(...) das Zeichen holen und anschließend überprüfen....


----------



## Serenity (21. Mai 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab doch oben eine Methode gepostet, geh in der Schleife den String durch, überprüfe ob das Zeichen "erlaubt" ist und liefert gegebenfalls false zurück falls nicht.
> 
> Dazu kannst du ja mit charAt(...) das Zeichen holen und anschließend überprüfen....



oki danke, werd ich machen...
wollte halt etwas kürzeres haben, aber egal, hauptsache es klappt. 
danke!


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mai 2005)

```
string.matches("[A-Za-z]*");
```


----------

